# foavourite state in America...



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

well...i really like Vermont as it looks so 'perfect'
i also like Nevada due to all the deserts...


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

California. the weather is good


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Not really sure... 

I guess I'll pick California with Florida as a close runner up...


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

New York


----------



## djrules5454 (Aug 1, 2005)

Minnesota. Varied terrain, and I hear the people are nice, too!


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Alabamee and Arkansa, central Florida ain't seem to be no bad either 

:cheers:


----------



## NMBS1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Texas: Beautiful countryside, world-class cities, booming economy.


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Illinois  I'm in total love with Chicago, Florida and California are in a tie for second because of the life and climate in both states.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I think my favorite is by far California, although I love New York more than any city in the US hehe.

Then well, New York, but the only thing I like about NY is NYC heh.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

New York.

I'm sure California and Florida (among others) are nice places also, but I haven't visited them yet.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

california by far. i don't like any of the other states at all except maybe hawaii.

further, i don't like most of california. just socal and the bay area


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Hawaii by far, California comes in second.


----------



## Bluewarning (Oct 25, 2006)

foadi said:


> california by far. i don't like any of the other states at all except maybe hawaii.
> 
> further, i don't like most of california. just socal and the bay area


have you been to the "other" states?


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

icracked said:


> Hawaii by far, California comes in second.


I'll second Hawaii!


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Bluewarning said:


> have you been to the "other" states?


yes. most of them. i am a professional petitioner and i work on campeigns in 5 - 10 US states per year.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

north dakota.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

By people: Massachusetts
By nature: Texas


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

I have never been in states but my choice goes to three states. On east side Vermont, central-Montana:cheers: , west-California.

They are all great i some way so i can't compare them one to another


----------



## NullVier (May 8, 2007)

Kuesel said:


> By nature: Texas


really? 

As for me:

don't really know since I have only visited NY and NJ until now... maybe NY, because it has great nature combined with interesting cities and towns and beautiful houses.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

California and Hawaii for me :yes:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

1.HAWAII.
2.FLORIDA.
3.PUERTO RICO.
4.CALIFORNIA.
5.ALASKA.
6.OREGON.
7.WASHINTON STATE.
8.UTAH.
9.COLORADO.
10.GEORGIA.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

By people: North Dakota
By nature: Alaska, Washington State, Oregon

Overall:
1- North Dakota
2- Alaska
3- Oregon
4- Minnesota
5- Iowa


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Panamaniac said:


> *New England is not a state, but it's lovely 5-state region in the far northeastern corner of the country.*


Er...I know that MORON! I meant the whole region thats called new england.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

For the Natural Beauty: Eastern Tennessee, Colorado, Louisiana

For its Culture: Louisiana, Texas

For it's food: California, Illinois

For its Great Cities: New York, Cali.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

No offense, but Minnesota, West Virginia, South Dakota, and Iowa seem like real boring states to me...

Minnesota just seems tacky..


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

have you been to Minnesota or WV?


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

macon4ever said:


> For the Natural Beauty: Eastern Tennessee, Colorado, Louisiana
> 
> For its Culture: Louisiana, Texas
> 
> ...


Shouldnt the New England states and alaska be in the natural beauty list? Have you been to florida? great culture there too especially miami.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

*REALITY CHECK*



Panamaniac said:


> New England is _not_ a state, but it's lovely *5-state region* in the far northeastern corner of the country.


Make that _6-state region_. 

(Connecticut, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine)


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

New York (the huge contrast of NYC and country)
Georgia (naturual beauty and Atlanta)
Washington (natural beauty and Seattle)
California (diverse nature and diverse cities incl San Francisco and San Diego)
Utah (natural beauty)
Idaho (natural beauty)
Nebraska (natural beauty)


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Lets face it, all the states have natural beauty.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Lee said:


> Lets face it, all the states have natural beauty.


True, however one may be more appealing than the other in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Make that _6-state region_.
> 
> (Connecticut, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine)


*As Jules would say (Pulp Fiction), correctomundo! *


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I live in Cali...

I really want to visit Florida and NY, never been to the East Coast!


----------



## Bluewarning (Oct 25, 2006)

Minnesota...tacky? From my experiences, the Midwest has less tackiness than the rest of the U.S.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

macon4ever said:


> No offense, but Minnesota, West Virginia, South Dakota, and Iowa seem like real boring states to me...


he he he well i heard that the first home microwave was used in Iowa!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

my mum and dad used to live in Maryland (severna park)


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ did they like it there. Or hate the place?


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Bluewarning said:


> damn, nobody appears to have been to the Midwest!?


i been to every midwest state except for WI.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

fooddude said:


> i hate cali..maybe cuz ive been here for a mojority of my life


yea, it happens.. most of us hate where we are living.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

MDguy said:


> ^^ did they like it there. Or hate the place?


yeah they said they loved it...lived near old county road...if that means anything to you...


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

Wyoming.. it sounds so good!


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> I love California, there are so many differences among it.



I agree!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Rhoy said:


> Wyoming.. it sounds so good!


i like Wyoming aswell...a nice contrast to New York and CA


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

My favourite state, California.

My favourite state that I have visited, Pennsylvania.


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

alaska


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

state of unconsciousness

and/or

state of nirvana


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

TeXaS...com'on now....only state that could be its own country...3 cities 

w/over 1 million..and a global city -Houston,over 260 thousand sq. miles, 

over 25 million people, very strong military presence, very diverse in culture, 

small towns to big cities, only state to have mountains-beaches-flat grassland

forest, world lagest port in Houston, home of Football- "Americas Game" -

best tourist destination in US in San Antonio, two of the worlds buiest 

airports Dallas at 4 and Houston at 9, also the world largest concentration of 

hospital in Houston and San Antonio ranks 6th in the nation in medical 

research....i could go on...but you see my point....DONT MESS WITH TEXAS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## F i l o (Sep 21, 2003)

California


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

FastFerrari said:


> TeXaS...com'on now....only state that could be its own country...3 cities
> 
> w/over 1 million..and a global city -Houston,over 260 thousand sq. miles,
> 
> ...


I think everysingle state could say "only state that could be its own country"


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

for the people : Texas

for climate: Hawaii

and for cities: California


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been to 26 states. The first two favourites that come to mind are New York and Pennsylvania.


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

You should ask " what is your favourite state in the United States ? " because America is an entire continent, not a country !!! a.w. I love California !!!


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

America is a name of a Continent but also of a Country. See "USA" as a personal name, "United" "Estates" of "America". They could talk about theiselves as "Uniters", "estaters" or "Americans". AS they could name their country as "the united", "the estates" or "america". 

Stop this childish about the continent and blah blah. Open your mind.
---

Btw, my fav. state is Maine.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

alessandro_q said:


> You should ask " what is your favourite state in the United States ? " because America is an entire continent, not a country !!! a.w. I love California !!!


It's different for different places. In the US, America is refering to the United State of america, north america is one continent, and south america is another. Mabey for where you live, America is North america and south america, but not in the US, which is what this thread is about


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

alessandro_q said:


> You should ask " what is your favourite state in the United States ? " because America is an entire continent, not a country !!! a.w. I love California !!!


well its meant to by your favorite state in America, (United States of America) just breaking it down because... your favorite state in the united states i don't think sounds rite to say???? and anyway its North America is the continent and 'The Americas' which is the whole thing...i think. also i always think of United States as the formal name...e.g.when chating about holidays there i'll say america but when talking about for important stuff to do with the country i'll say the US etc...


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Brazil


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

alessandro_q said:


> You should ask " what is your favourite state in the United States ? " because America is an entire continent, not a country !!! a.w. I love California !!!


I love how latin americans always complain about us calling the US 'america' if you want someone to blame for it blame the colombians. They took our name. In the past americans(yes AMERICANS) called the US 'columbia' hence washinton DC(district of columbia;not america), also havent you noticed alot of cities are named columbia? Columbia SC? Columbia pictures(movies)? Columbia space shuttle? etc. Once the country that is now 'colombia' took the name legaly americans stoped calling the US columbia so there.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Adam_Woowei said:


> America is a name of a Continent but also of a Country. See "USA" as a personal name, "United" "Estates" of "America". They could talk about theiselves as "Uniters", "estaters" or "Americans". AS they could name their country as "the united", "the estates" or "america".
> 
> Stop this childish about the continent and blah blah. Open your mind.
> ---
> ...


right


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

New York, Penn. Mass. Cali.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

i have never seen people from other countries in the americas call themselves americans


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

rotten777 said:


> If we aren't called Americans, what are we called? Citizens of the United States? Come on!


In german language US-citizens are called either "Amerikaner" (americans) or "US-Amerikaner" (to leave no doubt which nationality is meant)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^Interesting. 

It would sound incredibly tiresome saying "Citizen of the United States" in English though.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

alessandro_q said:


> hno: you never met a mexican like me !!! so bad boy, get a map and you will discover than Europe is divided in subcontinents too, by the way can you read maps ? altrimenti magari posso darti una mano, e non chiamare ignorante una persona che parla al meno tre lingue, bruto stronzzzzo !!!


Yes europe is one continent and America is TWO north and south i still DONT see your point. Western europe is NOT continent and eastern europe is NOT a continent.
"they are (in descending order of size): Asia, Africa, North America, South America, Antarctica, Europe, and Australia"
If you consider THE HUGE landmass of north+south america as one continent then do you also see asia africa and europe as one continent since they are all conected? Also why didnt you respond to the columbia comment? Got owned? I guess you can go and keep crying that we call ourselves americans then. Oh and hey look! Europe is europe! not 2 continents as you claim, "western and eastern" europe. Europe is Europe, one continent.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Exactly! Although considered as one continent the Americas are indeed two and Mexico is North!

As digger said: in German if you say "Amerikaner" then that person is from the US and nothing else. I mean if you think carefully it would be wrong for America is named by cartographer Martin Waldseemüller after Amerigo Vespucci's letters about the new world. Vespucci himself was NEVER reaching North America and thus the US! The names Venezuela and Rio de Janeiro were also made up by Vespucci.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Maki-chan: sorry that map is wrong - the border between N and S-America is the southern border of Mexico. If you consider Central America as a subcontinent then the southern border of it is actually in Colombia and NOT in Panama as shown on this map.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

no its right. Central America is grouped with north america UNLESS you consider central america its own 'continent' otherwise its always grouped with 'north' america.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Honolulu is the only major city in the world that isn't apart of any continent How special.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^?? Its same continent as australia aka Oceania. Or as some classify it as just "australia".


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

if u look at Martin Waldseemüller's map he stamped the name 'america' in what is now south america.. 


Kuesel said:


> Exactly! Although considered as one continent the Americas are indeed two and Mexico is North!
> 
> As digger said: in German if you say "Amerikaner" then that person is from the US and nothing else. I mean if you think carefully it would be wrong for America is named by cartographer Martin Waldseemüller after Amerigo Vespucci's letters about the new world. Vespucci himself was NEVER reaching North America and thus the US! The names Venezuela and Rio de Janeiro were also made up by Vespucci.


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

I was only in Michigan and i like it.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Arizona and the New England-States!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Sen said:


> in English usage, you never refer to the continent as America, it's either North America, South America or Americas, when it is America it only means United States.


Not true. If you travel around the world, there is a bit of confusion on this issue. Even in the UK, people ask me where in America I am from. I tell them that I am not American, but from Canada. They respond with, well, that part of America.

Often I have to clarify whether they mean America, the country, or America, as in the New World. They usually mean the USA, but not always. The problem stems from the fact that the New World, historically, was called America. 

When the USA was created, they called themselves Americans and their country the USA, but also they called it America. So, what about that part of America that wasn't part of the USA? Canada, Mexico, etc. were still America, but now there was a country calling itself America.

Over time, America in the USA has come to mean the USA only, not the entire 'New World'. This definition has also become standard around the world, but there are still many instances where America refers to the New World or the continent.

The Organization of American States. This is just one example. This is not an organization of US States, but an organization of the nations of the Americas. The American Indian is another example. The American mountain lion. My co-workers in the UK knew I was from Canada, but consistently asked me questions about my life in America. I got used to it.

All of this could have been avoided if they had called themselves Yankees, and stuck with USA, the US, the States, or the United States of America. America is problematic. It would be like people in the EU calling themselves Europeans and their 'nation' Europe to the exclusion of people from Swizerland, Norway, and other non-EU European countries. Are the Swiss now not Europeans or in Europe? 

I don't consider Canada to be in America when residing on this continent, but I am aware of the historical reference.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Not true. If you travel around the world, there is a bit of confusion on this issue. Even in the UK, people ask me where in America I am from. I tell them that I am not American, but from Canada. They respond with, well, that part of America.
> 
> *When the USA was created, they called themselves Americans* and their country the USA, but also they called it America. So, what about that part of America that wasn't part of the USA? Canada, Mexico, etc. were still America, but now there was a country calling itself America.
> I don't consider Canada to be in America when residing on this continent, but I am aware of the historical reference.


I already said this but ...When the US was created they called themselves columbians and refered to the country as columbia hence washington district of columbia not america. Many 'americans' at that time saw the united states as "too long, inaccurate, and unpoetic"."The two people most likely to have argued for a better name, according to Stewart, were Thomas Jefferson and Benjamin Franklin. But Jefferson was in France at the time and Franklin was old and "no longer vigorous." Thus the nation remained the "United States," but popular support for "Columbia" remained and the name was given to many counties, towns, and townships."
* The term Columbian was used to mean "from the USA" and there have been suggestions that it should be used again as an alternative word for "American", but has not re-entered general use.The establishment of the nation of Colombia in 1819 resulted in the name "no longer being available as a national name" for the United States.*.
It was also the origin of the name District of Columbia. The moniker dates from before the American Revolution in 1776 but fell out of use in the early 20th Century.It is still featured as CBS's former legal name, the Columbia Broadcasting System, Columbia University in New York, Columbia Pictures, and the space shuttle Columbia. In 1792 itself, the Columbia River received its name. Just before the Constitutional Convention, in 1786, South Carolina gave the name "Columbia" to its new capital city.

"United States of America. America is problematic. It would be like people in the EU calling themselves Europeans and their 'nation' Europe to the exclusion of people from Swizerland, Norway, and other non-EU European countries. Are the Swiss now not Europeans or in Europe? "

But how many of those european countries have the word 'europe' in their name? 'Americans' took United States of *America* And just refered to themselves as that instead of say united statsen or something akward like that.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 16, 2005)

My favourite state in America?

BRAZIL


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Maki-chan said:


> I already said this but ...When the US was created they called themselves columbians and refered to the country as columbia hence washington district of columbia not america. Many 'americans' at that time saw the united states as "too long, inaccurate, and unpoetic"."The two people most likely to have argued for a better name, according to Stewart, were Thomas Jefferson and Benjamin Franklin. But Jefferson was in France at the time and Franklin was old and "no longer vigorous." Thus the nation remained the "United States," but popular support for "Columbia" remained and the name was given to many counties, towns, and townships."
> * The term Columbian was used to mean "from the USA" and there have been suggestions that it should be used again as an alternative word for "American", but has not re-entered general use.The establishment of the nation of Colombia in 1819 resulted in the name "no longer being available as a national name" for the United States.*.
> It was also the origin of the name District of Columbia. The moniker dates from before the American Revolution in 1776 but fell out of use in the early 20th Century.It is still featured as CBS's former legal name, the Columbia Broadcasting System, Columbia University in New York, Columbia Pictures, and the space shuttle Columbia. In 1792 itself, the Columbia River received its name. Just before the Constitutional Convention, in 1786, South Carolina gave the name "Columbia" to its new capital city.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. It was very informative. Yankee might have been a good second choice to Columbian, but I think American is what it is now regardless of any confusion surrounding the word America or American.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

isaidso said:


> It would be like people in the EU calling themselves Europeans and their 'nation' Europe to the exclusion of people from Swizerland, Norway, and other non-EU European countries. Are the Swiss now not Europeans or in Europe?


I think we don't know actually... On one side Swiss consider themselves historically as Europeans (do not forget that there are three major parts of Switzerland split up historically and by language since Charles le Magne), but since we are not part of the EU - in which their people start to consider themselves "European" but part of Schengen, we lost our definition somehow :lol:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Maki-chan said:


> ^^?? Its same continent as australia aka Oceania. Or as some classify it as just "australia".


Hawaii is a chain of oceanic sea mounts and certainly not part of any continent.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

DELAWARE


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ Hawaii "is part of Oceania, like Australia, New Zealand and Polynesia".


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

ALASKA


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Thanks for the information. It was very informative. Yankee might have been a good second choice to Columbian, but I think American is what it is now regardless of any confusion surrounding the word America or American.


 Well yankee wouldnt be good since in the US yankee is refered to only northern americans and if you have been to the southern states they still use the word 'yankee' to refer to northern americans(so many years after the civil war and they still use it :lol So southerners would never refer to themselves as yankees.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Maki-chan said:


> ^^ Hawaii "is part of Oceania, like Australia, New Zealand and Polynesia".


Look at the map I posted and you see its clearly not.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ i see the map but im not the one to classify these things "An archipelago in the mid-Pacific and, thus, commonly included in Oceania, it is sometimes confused as part of North America however this is incorrec"


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Maki-chan said:


> Well yankee wouldnt be good since in the US yankee is refered to only northern americans and if you have been to the southern states they still use the word 'yankee' to refer to northern americans(so many years after the civil war and they still use it :lol So southerners would never refer to themselves as yankees.



Most northerners wouldn't consider themselves Yankees either. For 98% of the U.S. the self referential term Yankee is an antiquated term most suited for a NYC baseball team.

There is no place called Yankeeland or such so why anyone would call themselves a Yankee I am not sure.

When people ask if I am a Yankee oversees I just say yes though as to avoid the whole semantic debate.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ yeah the only northerners that consider themselves 'yankee' are new yorkers and New Englanders. There is also a famous new england by the name of 'yankee' but for southerners all 'northernes' are yankees.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Maki-chan said:


> ^^ Hawaii "is part of Oceania, like Australia, New Zealand and Polynesia".


Geographically, Hawaii is part of Oceana but since it's a state, it technically belongs to North America. Australia is a continent of its own and its not part of Oceana.

Anyway, my favourite would be

1) New York
2) California
3) Massachusetts


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

I honestly don't have a favourite.

But if I were to choose one then probably California or Florida. It doesn't bother me either way.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Maki-chan said:


> ^^ i see the map but im not the one to classify these things "An archipelago in the mid-Pacific and, thus, commonly included in Oceania, it is sometimes confused as part of North America however this is incorrec"


Itmight be grouped culturally or traditionally to oceania but geologically its just an oceanic island chain far away from any continental plate.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

The upper midwest. Illinois, Wisconsin, Michigan, and Minnesota. They've got it all, lakes, land, great cities and skylines. And the Rocky Mountain region for the beautiful landscapes, just ignore all the cowboys and ********.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

You are from Boulder? :lol: That's the city that appears in the book The Stand (Stephen King). I thought it was a fake city XD :lol:


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

Maki-chan said:


> I already said this but ...When the US was created they called themselves columbians and refered to the country as columbia hence washington district of columbia not america. Many 'americans' at that time saw the united states as "too long, inaccurate, and unpoetic"."The two people most likely to have argued for a better name, according to Stewart, were Thomas Jefferson and Benjamin Franklin. But Jefferson was in France at the time and Franklin was old and "no longer vigorous." Thus the nation remained the "United States," but popular support for "Columbia" remained and the name was given to many counties, towns, and townships."
> * The term Columbian was used to mean "from the USA" and there have been suggestions that it should be used again as an alternative word for "American", but has not re-entered general use.The establishment of the nation of Colombia in 1819 resulted in the name "no longer being available as a national name" for the United States.*.
> It was also the origin of the name District of Columbia. The moniker dates from before the American Revolution in 1776 but fell out of use in the early 20th Century.It is still featured as CBS's former legal name, the Columbia Broadcasting System, Columbia University in New York, Columbia Pictures, and the space shuttle Columbia. In 1792 itself, the Columbia River received its name. Just before the Constitutional Convention, in 1786, South Carolina gave the name "Columbia" to its new capital city.
> 
> ...


I had never heard the story about Columbia as a country name for the USA, interesting story, although strange for a country whose history had very little or none to do with Christopher Columbus or the Spanish Empire. I do think you should have been more original in finding a name more close to your own history, as your were also not around when Americo Vespucio was charting this continent. 

I do tend to say Americans when in the US, but I do say US Americans when elsewhere, understanding the many issues on the subject. I just wish most of you people would not get so offended when called gringos or yankees when you go south of your border, as Americans simply does not sell down here and Estadounidense is just to long of a word.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ isnt gringos kind of a racist term? Or do you call all 'americans'(US) gringos including asian americans,african americans etc? I think ****** only applies to white americans. Also since columbus 'discovered america' he was viewed as a hero in the US just because he spoke a different language doesnt mean he cant be a hero. Columbus was from europe and most of the americans are european so they saw him as a 'hero'. Also it is original i dont know what you mean...Columbia was used in the US before the country was even made and even before the country colombia was even established. That is why our capital was named district of columbia(Washington D.C), back in 1790. 
Also did you know people in the US used the spanish dollar and it was legal tender until 1857??


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

Maki-chan said:


> ^^ isnt gringos kind of a racist term? Or do you call all 'americans'(US) gringos including asian americans,african americans etc? I think ****** only applies to white americans. Also since columbus 'discovered america' he was viewed as a hero in the US just because he spoke a different language doesnt mean he cant be a hero. Columbus was from europe and most of the americans are european so they saw him as a 'hero'. Also it is original i dont know what you mean...Columbia was used in the US before the country was even made and even before the country colombia was even established. That is why our capital was named district of columbia(Washington D.C), back in 1790.
> Also did you know people in the US used the spanish dollar and it was legal tender until 1857??


Gringos is simply a name to refer to US Americans, at least in Colombia, and it refers to anybody that holds a US passport. Here we refer to a Chevrolet as a ****** car, or to a Boeing as a ****** airplane. 

And just for your general knowledge, just because my country gained its independence in 1819 it does not mean that our history has been linked to the Spanish Empire for over 500 years, long before the first settlers arrived into what is now the USA. 

Christopher Columbus discovered what was named in the XVI century as America (singular) and the wealth from this area helped the Spanish in their Empire which became a big enemy of the British. So it is quite interesting for me to think that the names that represent the USA came from what is clearly not part of its direct history.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG, not this again. hno:


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Bogota said:


> Gringos is simply a name to refer to US Americans, at least in Colombia, and it refers to anybody that holds a US passport. Here we refer to a Chevrolet as a ****** car, or to a Boeing as a ****** airplane.
> 
> And just for your general knowledge, just because my country gained its independence in 1819 it does not mean that our history has been linked to the Spanish Empire for over 500 years, long before the first settlers arrived into what is now the USA.
> 
> Christopher Columbus discovered what was named in the XVI century as America (singular) and the wealth from this area helped the Spanish in their Empire which became a big enemy of the British. So it is quite interesting for me to think that the names that represent the USA came from what is clearly not part of its direct history.


Yet again what does that have to do with anything? You said its not original; it is. You just dont know about american history and how the spanish were looked up upon(hence the using of the spanish dollar until 1857) until the spanish-american war etc. Just because it doesnt have a direct realtionship with the US(hell he discovered 'america' and the US is is located in 'america') doesnt mean anything. Lol its funny how latin americans always complain about what we call our country, first they complain we call ourselves americans so i point out we used(a long ass time ago) called ourselves columbians but hey that doesnt cut it either because its 'unoriginal' oh well..hno:.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

goschio said:


> Itmight be grouped culturally or traditionally to oceania but geologically its just an oceanic island chain far away from any continental plate.


Its still classified as "Oceania and Polynesia" though -

For example, India is on a different plate than the rest of Asia, yet it is still considered "Asia" due to cultural similarity.


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

chicago because i live here and pay xcessive amt of tax


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Chicago is definitely not a state. I'll except Illinois as an answer though.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

isaidso said:


> It would be like people in the EU calling themselves Europeans and their 'nation' Europe to the exclusion of people from Swizerland, Norway, and other non-EU European countries. Are the Swiss now not Europeans or in Europe?


In fact this happens very often.
People just say "European" to mean "Related to European Union" (just think of the European Commission and European Parliament), exactly as they say "American" to mean "Related to the United States of America". 

It's hardly anything offensive for Switzerland or Colombia.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

my favorites : Colombia, Brasil, Argentina maybe, Canada, Mexico, USA


----------

